# First time trial on a trike



## PMarkey (13 Oct 2019)

I did the Lincoln Wheelers CC (Tricycle only ) 10 Saturday my first time riding a time trial and had a thoroughly good time  Only managed 32:41 but considering the total amount of preparation was taking the Carradice off and swapping the Brooks for a Charge spoon (big mistake,way to grippy) I'm more than happy. It would have been nice to get a bit nearer the standard for my age though .


----------



## steveindenmark (14 Oct 2019)

I take it you dont mean an ICE trike then?


----------



## Sharky (14 Oct 2019)

PMarkey said:


> ...….. It would have been nice to get a bit nearer the standard for my age though .


If only you were a bit older - but you'd need to be 70 to match your age standard!
It's quite amazing some of the age standard expectations - to ride a 10 mile TT at the age of 70 at all is quite an achievement, to achieve a time of just outside 20mph is even more remarkable on a trike.


----------



## PMarkey (14 Oct 2019)

steveindenmark said:


> I take it you dont mean an ICE trike then?


No this is the trike in question set up for Audax and weighing in at a svelte 16kg (36lbs) without the Carradice or water bottles 😆


----------



## PMarkey (14 Oct 2019)

Sharky said:


> If only you were a bit older - but you'd need to be 70 to match your age standard!
> It's quite amazing some of the age standard expectations - to ride a 10 mile TT at the age of 70 at all is quite an achievement, to achieve a time of just outside 20mph is even more remarkable on a trike.


On the plus side I don’t actually have to improve at all just wait 11 years and let the standard come to me 😁


----------



## Sharky (14 Oct 2019)

PMarkey said:


> On the plus side I don’t actually have to improve at all just wait 11 years and let the standard come to me 😁


Regrettably, I only have to wait 6 months to see if I can beat the 70 age std (on a 2-wheeler)


----------

